# Poodle care after spay



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

So guys, Éva got spayed today. The procedure was excellent and I pick her up in a few hours. However Im concerned about her recovery. I've never had female dogs before so this is completely new. How should I take care of her so she heals effectively? What should I expect? Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your Vet will tell you to keep her from running and jumping and in general to keep her quiet for 10 days....but that, you will find, will be a hard thing to do after about the first three days! To me the biggest thing was to keep her from licking her incision, so KEEP THAT CONE ON ! If you can confine her to one area and not let her outside without you controlling her on a leash (to restrict zoomies!) would be good! Other than the after effects of the anesthesia she will return to normal quickly! It'll be up to you to 'convince' her to slow down LOL!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She, and you, will do just fine. The hardest part for me was keeping Iris quiet for a few days. She was pretty dopy the remainder of surgery day but the next day she was as if nothing had ever happened. Make sure your girl does not lick or chew her incision and she will be fine. It is a couple of weeks before they can have a bath. I would wipe her down with a wet/damp wash cloth around her face, mouth and neck just to keep her freshened up.

Iris did not try to pick at her incision so did not need a cone of shame. I did put her in a t-shirt and tied it in a knot by her back, at the hem, stylish and she didn't trip over a tshirt hanging down. It just shielded her tummy from dust, dirt, etc, while allowing proper air flow.

Eva will be fine, you will recover also. :angel:

Viking Queen


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Hope that Eva is feeling ok so far. I can only give you my experience with my Border Collie when she was spayed. There are lots of variables to factor in to be able to tell you what to expect and how to care for Eva. Her age, activity level, how she reacted to the anesthesia, etc. Here is what I did for my girl. She was older (almost 5yrs old) when she was spayed. She is very active (playing, fetch, tug of war etc). Not very responsive to pain (example: she cut her leg somehow during play and it never even slowed her down) She was done in the morning and I picked her up later in the afternoon. She still acted a bit groggy from the anesthetic. Vomited a bit upon arriving home so a bit nauseous from the meds. I did not offer her food that night. I offered her water a few hours later but she vomited again so did not offer any more that night. She was in a lot of discomfort. I slept on the floor next to her in the living room (she sleeps on the bed with me and I did not want her to try to jump up or down in the middle of the night.) She had a bad night, moaning and shifting around trying to get comfortable. The next morning I gave her her pain meds and she seems much better. It took her a good 3-4 days before she was almost 100%. But unfortunately she had a "false pregnancy" situation start then and started whining and shaking all the time (day and night) and found a toy to be her "puppy" she even carried it to work with her every day. It was so bad I could not get any sleep! The Vet prescribed a slight tranquilizer for her (I wish I could have taken it!) and the "episode" lasted almost a month! I dont think it was normal for her to do that, but honestly nothing is "normal" when it comes to my Border Collie! 
I hope Eva is home soon and things good smooth. Just do your best to keep her quiet (yeah right I know LOL) and watch her incision for swelling or infection.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

You've already received lots of great advice so I will just say good luck and I hope Éva recovers quickly and easily!


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you guys all so much. It's great to know there's a place where you can receive support. 

Just a quick question, was you border collie in heat when the operation was done?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My little 3 pound 18 month old sailed right through it about 4 months ago. I have had 4 spayed and never had a problem, no sickness, nothing, except trying to keep them quite for 10 days, I think the longest for me was 6 days and watching them every minute. No problem with chewing. It I put them inm the crate they jumped up and down on hind legs, left them out they wanted to play, so I did a lot of cuddling them, they were toys though.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Alex2592 said:


> Thank you guys all so much. It's great to know there's a place where you can receive support.
> 
> Just a quick question, was you border collie in heat when the operation was done?


Your very welcome and to answer your question: No she was not. I had xrayed her the month before for OFA hips/elbows and found out she had hip dysplasia so scheduled her spay surgery right then. She was about 2 months away from being in heat again.


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

AngelAviary said:


> Alex2592 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys all so much. It's great to know there's a place where you can receive support.
> ...


Ah okay.. I wonder if her previous heat cycle caused her to react like that.


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

It's day 2 and Éva is back to normal. She wants to run and jump and just be her normal self. Her incision looks normal. There is no swelling or sign of infection. I gave her a sedative while I was at work so she slept for 5 hours. I got home and she ate like normal. I was just wondering if it's okay for her to walk around my house. She can't be in her crate all day. What do you guys think?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's fine to let her out of her crate......just keep her from jumping or running!!! You can keep her entertained with simple brain games/crate games to help curb her need for exercise................Good Luck! LOL!


----------

